# Legislation: OHIO Livestock Care Standards Board



## elevan (Aug 28, 2011)

Do you need to know more about the new Ohio Livestock Care Standards Board ?

Regulations: Already in effect 

Regulations: Proposed 

Livestock Care Board Members

General Care Standards 




> ZEHRINGER ANNOUNCES SEPTEMBER 29, 2011 AS EFFECTIVE DATE FOR LIVESTOCK CARE STANDARDS
> 
> Farm community encouraged to attend five regional informational meetings
> 
> ...


----------



## elevan (Aug 28, 2011)

*QUICK FACT SHEETS*

Ohio Livestock Care Standards
Ovine, Caprine, Camelid
Sheep, Goats, Alpacas, Llamas

Care, Handling and Transportation
 All newborn lambs, kids and crias must be offered colostrum or a colostrum
replacement within 24 hours of birth.
 An electric prod can only be used on llamas and alpacas as a diagnostic tool
to determine whether an animal can rise on its own.
 All tack and/or harnesses used on goats, llamas and alpacas must fit properly
and be well maintained so as to minimize the potential for injuries.
 Halters used on llamas or alpacas must be removed when the animal is not
being handled for extended periods of time.
 When transporting, sheep and goats must be able to stand in their natural
position without touching the top of the tranport conveyance.
 Llamas and alpacas must be able to stand so that their backs do not touch
the top of the transport conveyance and the load density must allow all
animals to lie down at the same time.
Management and Housing
 When castrating llamas or alpacas, effective analgesia must be used and the
animals age must be taken into consideration.

``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Ohio Livestock Care Standards
Bovine
Dairy, Beef

Care, Handling and Transportation
 Newborn dairy and beef calves must be offered colostrum or a colostrum
replacement within 24 hours of birth.
 When transporting bovines, the animals must be able to stand in
their natural position without touching the top of the transport conveyance.
 Dairy calves with navels that have not yet dried after birth are not permitted
to be loaded for transport to a terminal market, a nonterminal
market or a collection facility.
Management
 When castrating cattle, determinations regarding the method of castration
and the use of pain management must take into consideration
the animals age and weight, environmental conditions, available facilities
and safety.
 When dehorning cattle after the horn has erupted (after it is no longer
covered by hair), a pain management practice must be used.
 Tail docking cannot be performed before the confirmation of pregnancy
unless the animal is part of a dairy herd that practices tail docking.
A fly management plan must be in place.
 Beginning January 1, 2018, tail docking can only be performed by a
licensed veterinarian and only if medically necessary.
Housing
 If tie stalls or stanchions are used for dairy cattle, the animals must
have room to stand, lie down, eat, drink, defecate, and urinate comfortably.
 Free stalls, tie stalls or stanchions used for dairy cattle must be designed
so that the length and width provides appropriate space to
accommodate the size of the animals body.
 The stalls or stanchions must be cleaned and have the bedding replenished
regularly. If bedded pack is used, it must be bedded regularly.
Euthanasia
The only acceptable methods of euthanasia for cattle are the use of a
penetrating captive bolt, a gunshot, or the use of injectable barbiturates.
To download a more comprehensive overview of Ohios livestock care
standards, please visit www.ohiolivestockcarestandards.gov
 When dehorning goats after the horn has erupted, a pain management
practice must be used.
 Sheep and goat breeds that do not naturally shed their hair/wool must be
shorn regularly. Anyone raising sheep must minimize the risk of fly strike by
shearing or crutching or employing some other acceptable method.
 Co-mingled adult male llamas and alpacas must have their fighting teeth
conditioned.
 Llamas and alpacas must also receive toe nail care and, during hot weather,
heat stressed must be minimized by shearing.
 Llamas and alpacas must also be provided with a clean, dry area for lying
down and must be provided with the opportunity for socialization with a
herding animal.
Euthanasia
 The only acceptable methods of euthanasia for sheep and goats weighing
more than 12 pounds are the use of a penetrating captive bolt, a gunshot, the
use of an inhaled carbon dioxide agent, or the use of injectable barbiturates.
 Non-penetrating captive bolt guns and blunt force may be used on young
sheep and goats weighing less than 12 pounds.
 The only acceptable methods of euthanasia for llamas and alpacas are the use
of a penetrating captive bolt, a gunshot, or the use of injectable barbiturates.
To download a more comprehensive overview of Ohios livestock care
standards, please visit www.ohiolivestockcarestandards.gov

````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Ohio Livestock Care Standards
Bovine
Veal

The livestock care rules define veal as a young bovine animal that is raised
for the purpose of veal meat production and is sent to slaughter weighing
less than 750 pounds. This includes special fed veal, grain fed veal, and
bob veal.
Care, Handling and Transportation
 Feed and water must be provided daily and both drinking water and
water for feed mixtures must be drinkable, fresh and free from harmful
contamination.
 Assistance must be provided for any veal calf unable to feed or drink
on its own accord.
 If veal calves are not provided free choice access to feed, special fed
and bob veal calves must be fed two or more times per day following a
regular routine.
 When transporting, the animals must be able to stand in their natural
position without touching the top of the transport conveyance.
Management and Housing
 For veal barns in which natural light is not available, artificial light
must be provided for at least eight hours a day so that calves can observe
each other.
 Until December 31, 2017, veal calves are permitted to be tethered in
stalls of an acceptable size.
 Beginning January 1, 2018, tethering of veal calves will only be permitted
in specific circumstances as an intervention for navel and cross
sucking and as a restraint for examinations, treatments and transit.
 Beginning January 1, 2018, veal calves must be housed in such a manner
that allows the calf to turn around.
 Beginning January 1, 2018, veal calves must be housed in group pens
containing at least 2 calves by the time they are 10 weeks old.
Euthanasia
The only acceptable methods of euthanasia for cattle are the use of a
penetrating captive bolt, a gunshot, or the use of injectable barbiturates.
To download a more comprehensive overview of Ohios livestock care
standards, please visit www.ohiolivestockcarestandards.gov

``````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Ohio Livestock Care Standards
Equine
Horses, Ponies, Mules, Donkeys

Care, Handling and Transportation
 All newborn foals must be offered colostrum or a colostrum
replacement within 24 hours of birth.
 An electric prod can only be used as a diagnostic tool to determine
whether an animal can rise on its own. Prods must be used humanely
and cannot be used in sensitive areas.
 All tack and/or harnesses must fit properly and be well maintained
so as to minimize the potential for injuries.
 When castrating equine animals, chemical restraint and effective
analgesia must be used.
 Tail docking of horses can be performed as a proactive measure
to prevent injury, or if medically necessary such as in the case of
accident, malformation or disease and must be performed by a
licensed veterinarian.
 When transporting, the animals must be able to stand in their
natural position without their heads (except ears) touching the top
of the transport conveyance.
 Equine animals cannot be transported in two-tiered or double deck
semi-trailers.
Housing
 Housing areas must be designed to control parasite infestation and
to minimize insect infestations.
 If open lots are used, they must be maintained to promote proper
drainage away from resting areas and from feed and water.
 If stalls are used, they must be cleaned and replenished regularly
with clean, good quality and absorbent bedding.
 Equine animals must be provided with the opportunity for exercise
unless medically prohibited.
Euthanasia
The only acceptable methods of euthanasia for equine animals are the
use of a penetrating captive bolt, a gunshot, or the use of injectable
barbiturates.
To download a more comprehensive overview of Ohios livestock care
standards, please visit www.ohiolivestockcarestandards.gov

`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Ohio Livestock Care Standards
Poultry
Layers, Broilers, Turkeys

Layers are female chickens that have reached sexual maturity as demonstrated
by egg production. Broilers are chickens raised for meat, and turkeys
are also raised for meat. Breeders are chickens or turkeys raised to perpetuate
progeny. A poultry flock is a grouping of more than one chicken or turkey,
which may be raised for egg production, meat and/or as breeders.
Care, Handling and Transportation
 Electric prods cannot be used on poultry.
 Birds can be caught or carried by one or both legs, but are not to be
caught, carried or lifted by the head, neck or tail.
 If performed in a humane manner, the following livestock management
procedures are permitted for use in order to minimize injury to the birds:
beak conditioning; general toenail conditioning in turkeys; male back
toe conditioning in broilers; dewclaw and snood conditioning in turkeys;
caponizing in broilers; dubbing; and, induced molting.
 Load density in poultry conveyances must allow the birds to rest at the
same time without being forced to rest on top of each other.
Housing
 Free-range or pastured broilers and turkeys must have reasonable
protection from adverse weather conditions and from predators.
 Indoor housing must minimize exposure to adverse weather, minimize
conditions in which the birds cannot effectively thermoregulate, and
provide sufficient ventilation.
 Whether birds are housed indoors or outdoors, environmental moisture
must be managed in order to promote the health and welfare of the flock.
 Environmental management in the flocks housing system must be
designed to control rodents, non-beneficial insects, and parasite
infestation in the birds.
Euthanasia
 The only acceptable methods of euthanasia for poultry are the use of an
inhaled carbon dioxide agent, cervical dislocation, a gunshot, blunt force,
decapitation, a non-penetrating captive bolt, and the use of injectable
barbiturates.
 Maceration may be used for one day old chicks and poults, and for
pipped and embryonated eggs.
To download a more comprehensive overview of Ohios livestock care
standards, please visit www.ohiolivestockcarestandards.gov

````````````````````````````````````````````````````````

Ohio Livestock Care Standards
Swine

General Housing
 All sows and boars in stalls or pens must be able to lie down fully on
their sides without their heads having to rest on a feeder or have the rear
quarters come in contact with the back of the stall or pen at the same
time.
 An animal must be allowed to stand up without its back touching the top
of the stall or pen.
 Farrowing stalls must be designed to maximize piglet welfare.
 Sows farrowing outdoors must be provided shade in hot weather, shelter
from prevailing winds, or a regular, ample supply of bedding to minimize
frost bite in cold weather.
Housing Transition
 Group housing methods for pregnant sows (after confirmation of
pregnancy) must be used by the end of the year 2025.
 The mixing of animals must be done in a manner which minimizes
aggression and the risk of injury.
 Gestation stalls for pregnant sows can be used in all existing facilities
until December 31, 2025. After that time, gestation stalls can only be used
until the confirmation of pregnancy.
 Any new construction or new construction on an existing facility cannot
use gestation stalls except to maximize embryonic welfare until the
confirmation of pregnancy.
 Beginning January 1, 2026, individual stall housing will be permitted
only for special circumstances, such as to treat an injury or to separate
frail, thin or aggressive swine that jeopardize their own welfare or the
welfare of other pigs.
Care, Handling and Transportation
 Tusk trimming is acceptable if performed in a humane manner and care
is taken to cut the tusks level with the gums without damaging the gums.
 Only hand-held, 50 volt or less, battery-operated electric prods can be
used to facilitate the movement of swine weighing more than 35 lbs.
 When transporting, the animals must be able to stand in their natural
position without touching the top of the transport conveyance.
 If it is necessary to transport a sow with her suckling litter, the sow must
be segregated from all other animals during transport and the litter must
be protected appropriately.
To download a more comprehensive overview of Ohios livestock care
standards, please visit www.ohiolivestockcarestandards.gov


----------



## elevan (Aug 28, 2011)

*Ohio Livestock Care Standards Enforcement*

Ohios livestock care standards will be enforced by the Ohio Department of
Agricultures (ODA) Divisions of Animal Health and Enforcement. ODA
staff will investigate credible complaints to determine if a violation has
occurred. If a violation is found, the person who owns or has immediate
custody of the animal(s) will be informed in person, or by telephone, fax, or
email.

If the violation can be corrected, ODA staff will include the corrective measures
which must be taken to achieve compliance with the rules,
including the amount of time allowed to take any necessary corrective
measures, in the written notice. If the responsible party fails to remedy the
violation within the time specified in the written notice, they may be assessed
a subsequent violation for each day the violation remains uncured.

Minor Violations

Minor violations of Ohios livestock care standards are generally due to
neglect or unintentional acts of substandard practices. Minor violations
are finable up to $500 for the first minor offense and up to $1,000 for each
subsequent minor offense that is committed within 60 months of the
previous minor violation.

Major Violations

Major violations of Ohios livestock care standards are reckless or intentional
acts which result in the unjustified infliction of pain. Major
violations can be any action which:
 places an animals life in imminent peril
 causes protracted disfigurement
 causes protracted impairment of health
 causes protracted loss or impairment of the function of a limb or bodily organ

Major violations of Ohios livestock care standards are finable offenses with
penalties ranging between $1,000 and $5,000 for the first major violation
and $5,000 to $10,000 for each subsequent major violation that is committed
within 60 months of the previous major violation.

Anyone who has been issued a fine for violation of these rules will have 30
days to request a hearing to appeal the Departments decision.

To download a more comprehensive overview of Ohios livestock care standards,
please visit www.ohiolivestockcarestandards.gov


----------



## kstaven (Aug 29, 2011)

Will have to give it a thorough read through, but I must say that overall I agree with most of what is on the quick fact sheets.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 29, 2011)

I think the goat people got off easy on that.  They really slammed the large hog farms. that is where I used to work. there will need to be complete facilities rebuilt to house hogs under those terms.


----------



## elevan (Aug 29, 2011)

The veal industry seems to have been singled out though if you compare it to the beef and dairy though.  There are plenty of concerns within the state that when the full effects of this take effect that we will end up losing our veal industry to other states by 2017  :/


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 29, 2011)

I would guess that may be the same for the hog industry as well. unless many states follow. Although I doubt you will see North Carolina passing such a strict law against the hog industry, It offers alot of much needed jobs in that state. 

I agree, you can say good bye to the veal industry unless many many states start passign the same laws.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 29, 2011)

The goat people complained about a lot of what was written when it was a draft. Possibly the swine and veal people didn't make their disagreements known when they were offering a period of time to dispute the draft. I don't know. I just know that I made my opinions known to the care standard board.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 30, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> The goat people complained about a lot of what was written when it was a draft. Possibly the swine and veal people didn't make their disagreements known when they were offering a period of time to dispute the draft. I don't know. I just know that I made my opinions known to the care standard board.


Glad to hear you made your opinions known.  Could be swine and veal people did but it could have been ignored.  Federal government needs to start somewhere with certain regulations and plotting who and what State will be the ones who will be deemed responsible for raising what livestock, what crop, etc.   Looks like after reading Elevan's post that they already started.  If you read what the Federal Government's Rural Committee is all about, it is about regulating food.  The Federal Government wants full control of all the raising of food.  That's why my state is getting involved in Non-Profit Garden Farms, Non-Profit Community Gardens.  Livestock is next.  But considering Camden County, where I live,  has very few farms now, that would not be an issue here.  But in other counties in our State, you better believe it.  Word has it Federal and State governments are even paying farmers NOT to grow anything until the Federal Government deems what these farmers will grow.  

Shame how Federal Government works.  Shame how so-called advisory committees work.  And to be perfectly honest, I have been told right to my face by elected officials in New Jersey, the people's opinion means nothing.  Hope others in other States stand up and make their opinions known.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 30, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> The goat people complained about a lot of what was written when it was a draft. Possibly the swine and veal people didn't make their disagreements known when they were offering a period of time to dispute the draft. I don't know. I just know that I made my opinions known to the care standard board.


I am betting they just came down on them harder because there is more of an industry in hogs and veal, but I could be wrong, I know there are some very big goat farms in ohio also.  I know there have been alot of complaints and talk for several years now, about coming down on the large hog farms, because of crate size and the gestating sows standing in crates almost their entire lives.  the piglets and growing market hogs are normally housed in lot situations or large pens, compared to the sows, even the breeding males would have a pen to walk around in so they have room to breed when a sow is taken to them.   as far as being humane goes, it probably is better for the animal to have more room,  alot of the sows need piglets pulled out of them. They don't have the muscle strength to deliver a large litter of piglets, they are out of shape, giving them more room would help with this. But I am sure rebuilding structures and changing onse management practices isn't going to be easy,

As far as set-aside land goes, and not paying farmers to grow things, that has been going on for years to help regulate the price of large farm crops such as corn.  Not saying wether I think that is right or not, just saying set-aside land has been in practice for decades.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 31, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My concern about the practice of set-aside land, which I knew of and am glad you brought up, is that with the climate of regulation and food control that the Federal Government is examining, I'm afraid that the farmers will not have any say at all of what will be done with this land that has been help by the Federal, State or county Government.  Right now Camden County has an Open Space Tax that they are using to buy farm land to preserve.  Nice thought, but that nice thought can change at the whim of any Government in charge.   I'm afraid that this program started to help the farmers, which I am all for because you do supply the food, will not get the benefit of financial aid to NOT plant or breed to help the US economy, but will be told what to do or even told someone else will run that farm of the Federal. State or County government's choosing.   I've seen good intentions turn to ugly ones, if you don't watch.  I truly think it's time to watch this good intention.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 31, 2011)

Take this and couple it with something like that new white house rural council managing it and what do you get?


----------



## elevan (Dec 11, 2011)

Just a reminder to all Ohioans that this is now in effect and has been since Sept.  If you don't know about it then you should read up.


----------

